# Android HRM straps on the market?



## Gonzo 1971 (Apr 9, 2013)

Getting back to riding and looking to gain some heart rate info. I use my phone and Strava at the moment. Is the Zephyer HxM the only one that is android compatable? Looking at my options before dropping my coin. I have been seaching but not having much luck finding info. Thanks for the input!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

HRM straps come in a couple flavors. What matters is the wireless protocol the strap uses and what protocol(s) your phone uses. ie ANT+, Bluetooth 4.0, etc. Once you get that straightened out by matching a strap with your phone's hardware, you have to choose an app that supports HRM straps with that particular flavor.

The operating system of the phone frankly has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Gonzo 1971 (Apr 9, 2013)

I see. I just looked it up. Bluetooth v4.0 (smart) lg optimus g for reference.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

I use a Bontrager Ant+ hrm with my Xperia Active.
Also works with cadence, speed, power...
The hrm also works with my Garmin Oregon GPS.


----------



## kingsqueak (Jul 21, 2013)

I didn't find any others when I was looking. The Zephyr is working well for me so far, though it only has a dozen rides in so far. Using it with Strava on Android.


----------



## Gonzo 1971 (Apr 9, 2013)

Thats all I plan to do. Use it with strava and keep an eye on my hr. Probably shouldnt ride 160 plus every ride. Lol


----------



## kingsqueak (Jul 21, 2013)

Yeah...I'm in sad shape heh I wind up in zone 4 for a lot of the ride just averaging 13.5mph. Good yo know what you are doing though. A suffer score of 88 when averaging that speed makes me laugh a bit.


----------



## Gonzo 1971 (Apr 9, 2013)

13.5 is not too shabby if it is trail riding. I get a 10-14 mph average. While I am not super fit by any means, i am pushing the edge of traction on some sections! I guess it is how and where you ride as well. That brings us back to the point of the hrm I supppose. My main concern was I did not want to drop 85 bucks on the strap then find out there was a better one for $50 or even slightly more. My searches were pretty fruitless.


----------



## Gonzo 1971 (Apr 9, 2013)

So, Strava for android. Bluetooth 4.0 Zephyr HxM BT is the only option from what I understand? Is this correct? Not much out there on this subject suprisingly.  Thanks!


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Does look that way.
I'll have a play with my one tonight...

I use SportyPal which works with almost all ANT+ HRM/speed/cadence/power meters...


----------



## Gonzo 1971 (Apr 9, 2013)

Tried to order one. They do not accept paypal. Thats where I keep my mad money. Guess I hav e to wait a couple days or just get an standard hrm. The Wahoo Blue SC would work with my phone but not with Strava. I am starting to understand what a tangled web of compatability issues are out there. Lol


----------



## ThaiMTB (Jun 25, 2013)

I am looking one for myself as well. I have Samsung Galaxy S3 and I've been surprised how little there is information available. If anyone has any experience on using the Zephyr HxM BT please share the info. Is it possible to update the firmware in these transmitters if the BT version on your phone changes in an update as this might cause some compatibility issues?


----------



## kingsqueak (Jul 21, 2013)

Using mine on a galaxy note 2, basically the same as your s3 so.it will work. It would be unlikely that a software update would break bluetooth compat.


----------



## Mac_Aravan (Nov 22, 2012)

NateHawk said:


> The operating system of the phone frankly has nothing to do with it.


It matters if you have a bluetooth smart HRM (aka BLE), as only android 4.3 has "standard" support. Some smartphone with <4.3 version can support it, but they use proprietary API that are not widely supported.

I use a Polar H7 coupled with my Nexus 4, works correctly but there is a lack of support from HRM apps (I use BLE heartrate monitor which in app registration requires data connectivity to run correctly).


----------



## Gonzo 1971 (Apr 9, 2013)

Man, maybe I will just save for a Garmin or a plain old HRM. Seems like a sea of confusion (kinda) just to get something that will work with my phone. Plus it sounds like the zephyr really is not that great from what I have read.


----------



## ThaiMTB (Jun 25, 2013)

Yeah. I'll wait for awhile before investing into anything. Garmin might be the way to go. The phone GPS is not great either..


----------



## Gonzo 1971 (Apr 9, 2013)

So, what is a good HRM out there? I have also been looking at gps/hr watches. Would somthing like a plain ol' polar ft40 hrm be a better training tool that doing the zepher strap? I have been sear hiing this stuff on and off for a few weeks and its just giving me a headache! Lol-I suppose the best route would be a Garmin Edge but kinda pricey. I would rather spend $400-$600 towards another bike than a cool toy.


----------



## ben1284 (Nov 22, 2008)

You can use the polar Bluetooth HRM strap with Endomondo app for android.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jrabenaldt (Feb 24, 2005)

I currently use a Motorola razr maxx with Strava and the Zephyr and it works very well.


----------



## kickhorse (Aug 3, 2013)

The 4.3 update for android phones is coming any day now. Sounds like it will add the BLE (new Bluetooth) that's compatible with most HRM's. Phones like the HTC One, Evo and Galaxy S3 will soon be able to pick up the signals from many of these cool new fitness watches. I'm currently using the strapless Alpha Mio watch and once I get the update on my S3, all my stats should automatically load into the Endomondo app.


----------



## Mac_Aravan (Nov 22, 2012)

Nexus 4 has good BLE support since 4.3 (4.4 now). 
Oruxmap supports BLE HRM.

Tips: turn off wifi when using BLE, otherwise you may have BLE disconnections.


----------

